# Ggf. pädagogische Prüfung



## estheryape

Hallo!

Ist diese ggf. pädagogische Prüfung wie unser CAP (Certificado de Aptitud Pedagógica)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## uguban

Das kommt darauf an, in welchem Kontext das steht.


----------



## estheryape

Es steht in einer Beberwungsunterlagen und gehöht zu den erforderliche Angaben. Davon schreibe ich ein Stück ab:

*Besuchte Universitäten:     a) ...........................................................  Zeitraum: .............................*

*                                          b) ...........................................................  Zeitraum: .............................*

*Studienfächer: ................................../........................................../..................................................*

*Akademische Abschlüsse: ........................................................... Datum: ..................................*

*Wissenschaftliche Prüfung - Note: .............................................. Datum: ..................................*

*Ggf. pädagogische Prüfung - Note: ............................................. Datum: .................................     *

*Bereits abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung? Wenn ja, welche?*

*.................................................................................................................................................................*


Ich hoffe, es kann euch helfen.
LG


----------



## uguban

Ach so. Das sieht so aus, als ob es sich auf die Prüfung an der Uni bezieht. Wenn man hier in Deutschland auf Lehramt studiert, muss man neben zwei Fächern auch Pädagogik studieren und macht darin auch am Ende eine Prüfung. An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach die Note des CUP dahin schreiben.

LG


----------



## Quelle

Ggf. ist die Abkürzung für gegebenenfalls (si se diera el caso).


----------



## estheryape

Ach so! Jetzt ist es mir klar. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
LG,
esther


----------

